# A poem I thought I'll share with you lovely ladies



## PallyD

Hi, I hope your all as well as can be. We scattered our baby Hope's ashes at the crematorium today and the poem called "The Cord" was read out which I'm not sure if you have read before but I thought I'll share it. We had a separate poem for the funeral that my husband wrote from his heart which I've also included after "The Cord" poem.

"The Cord" We are connected, my child and I, By an invisible cord, not seen with the eye. It's not like the cord that connects us till birth, this cord isn't seen by any on earth. This cord does its work right from the start, it binds us together, and its attached to my heart. I know that its there, though no one can see the invisible cord from my child to me. The strength of this cord is hard to describe It can't be destroyed, it can't be denied. Its stronger than any cord man could create. It withstands all tests, it can hold any weight. And though you are gone and not here with me the cord is still there, but no one can see. It pulls at my heart, I am bruised, I am sore but this cord is my lifeline, like never before. I feel you are with me each step that I take, bound by the cord that no one can break. I am thankful dear god you connected us this way, A mother and her child....Death can't take that away.

Dear Hope, I want to tell you that I'm sorry. I'm sorry because I never got the chance to play with you, or comfort you or just stare into your beautiful eyes. I'll never hear you giggle, never watch you create a work of art, never see you fall in love with someone who makes you happy. You never got to grow up to become a girl, woman, and daughter in my life, and I am truly sorry. But Hope, I want to let you know that in my heart, you will do all those things. In my heart, you were always here with us. You were there before I was born, you were there before I met your mother, and you will be there long after we pass away. In my heart, you always played, laughed and made all those around you happy - and you always will. My darling Hope, our paths crossed briefly this time around, but we will meet again, and I will spend the rest of eternity staring into your beautiful eyes. Goodbye my girl.


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: That was beautiful and so was your letter to Hope :cry::cry: I am so deeply sorry for your loss. I know Hope is smiling down on you and loving you. Thank you for sharing this..
XOOXOXO :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Miss Mitch

Your husbands letter brought tears to my eyes, how beautiful xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mhazzab

Miss Mitch said:


> Your husbands letter brought tears to my eyes, how beautiful xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Me too - absolutely beautiful. I'm so sorry for your loss xxx


----------

